# 3D Printing > 3D Printer Parts, Filament & Materials >  Wood fill PLA? Has anyone had any luck with this yet?

## 3dfilemarket

What printers are your using with woodfill PLA and also what temp and speeds are you printing at?

----------


## Larry

I haven't every tried any wood filaments.  We do know that the Robo 3D can do it though.....  I assume this is PLA

----------


## DerekPeterson

Here you go.  This is is colorfabb Woodfill treated with walnut wood stain.  Quite marvelous my friends!


Not mine by the way.

----------


## DrLuigi

I have some here,

I should try it a few times again, I had no luck so far, It works fine for a few mm, but then it starts to clog/some sort of oil dripping,

Guess i should find a better temp.
Should try it tomorow or so.

----------


## EveryDayIDream

The staining looks to have worked pretty well.  DrLuigi which 3D printer / extruder are you using?

----------


## DrLuigi

> The staining looks to have worked pretty well.  DrLuigi which 3D printer / extruder are you using?


Makerfarm i3 8i, Jhead

----------


## American 3D Printing

We have had success with Laywoo-D3 from Lulzbot. I know this stuff is available from a number of sources, but being as the Lulzbot factory is an hour and half's drive from here and we're a Lulzbot dealer we'd just as soon buy from them.

The stuff prints at relatively low temperatures (down to 155°C), and oozes a lot, so make sure you got yer retraction action going when you slice.

Lulzbot has a nice profile for Slic3r, we were struggling to get successful builds until we started using their ini file. We've only tried it on our Lulzbot TAZ and not our other printers.

Pictures below from our demonstration objects we use for all our materials:

----------


## 3dfilemarket

I have finally had success with the woodfill. The reason was the type of extruder that my current printer had. I bought a new printer (a flashforge) that used a different type of hot end and it works fine with great success. My old printer had an all metal hot end that would just cause the woodfill to clog, the flashforge has hot end similar to this concept explained here http://www.recreus.com/content/8-how...with-filaflex- 

The woodfill prints just like PLA not problems at all.

----------


## Eddie

Here is a really cool chest that I found printed in woodFill

----------


## MiguelKendrick

3D printing wood materials sell like hot cake online. So, when we run out of wood filament, I just use wooden brown ABS filament as an alternative. It’s far from the original wooden scent and texture, but it yields good quality when we 3D printed wooden corks and figurines.

----------

